# Litterbugs



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Drove past a donkey cart this morning (nothing unusual about that), but looking at the guy taking some weird looking fruit/vegetable? out of old newspaper wrapping, and then just casually throwing it onto the Autostrad. I was trying to imagine him listening to Nile FM (aware) radio in the first place, (in English), and then saying to himself, "you know what, this is wrong, I should not throw stuff in the road" It is not so much that it is bittersweet funny, it is just that it is one bridge too far, way to far! Oh, well, then the small 1 ton pick-up truck with a load about 12 metres high (whoever packed it is a genius, having stretched physics to its limits!) and a small boy about 12 years old sitting precariously on top attracted my attention - another day, another dollar...:ranger:


----------

